# Test e / Deca / Anadrol log



## supreme666leader (Oct 8, 2021)

This is a new cycle i came up with im planning on around 24 weeks, i have everything i need like caber, p5p, ais, serms in case something were to go wrong. Trying to bulk and gain weight but not eating complete junk either, so far with the change in diet i went from 164 to 175 and since starting this cycle last week im up to 178 but that could be from eating alot too.

test e - 600mg per week
deca - 300mg per week, if this goes well may try 400
anadrol - next month ill run this for 4 weeks, maybe an extra week or two if i feel good at 50mgs, also thought about running low dose dbol or tbol along side but still not sure on this yet.

Did two injects already, felt slight pip but nothing bad. so far i feel great don't know if its the deca but ive had this shoulder problem for like two months and nothing really helped and its like 95% gone now. Def feel more aggressive and more of a don't give a fuck attitude already which i like. I'm less afraid of doing a heavy lift now ... i just go for it instead of hesitating.  I'll be very cautious with the orals and watch for sides.

Before starting this cycle i wanted to make sure hct was not too high, so i donated blood it was 50.7 when i went in so not too bad, they asked me to do a double red and i agreed. Thought after this id feel alot weaker but felt about the same at gym the next day just very tired that day.

I lift 5 days a week - flat bench and arms , deadlift and legs, back , incline bench and arms, shoulders

Sunday i did 

flat bench
185 x 12
275 x 9 guess wasnt at full strength because i got it for 12 week before
275 x 12 felt better this time
295 x 9 
275 x 12 ... dropped to 225 for like 15

all these superset with 50lb db flat flies and 45lb db curls all for 12

flat chest press machine i like
205 x 12
220 x 12
235 x 12
250 x 12 
260 x 12
superset with plate loaded preacher curls

cable cross overs superset with another arm exercise depending on whats available. after that ill do an ab exercise and 10 - 15 mins of incline walking just want to leave at this point.

monday i did

trap bar deadlift
350 x 5 warm up
480 x 4 1/2 i always go to heaviest then drop down ... i could have made the lift but chest was getting sore and didnt want to take any chances so dropped it but i was 90% there.
460 x 5
430 x 5 for 2 sets
superset with hyperextentions for 20 reps
really improved on these, a month ago could barely do 4 plates.

leg press
6 plates per side x 12
7 per side x 12
8 per side x 12
9 per side x 12
10 per side x 12
do calf raises with these

hack squats ... got lazy and started doing these instead of real squats
2 plates and a quarter for 5 sets of 12
with more calf raises

leg curls superset with leg extentions

I'll add more later.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2021)

Careful about donating too frequently. Also lay attention to mean corpuscular bio markers, and RDW. If they get out of wack, then this could be an indicator that your iron depleted. When that happens you will produce malformed or inconsistently sized RBC, which can create clotting conditions.

Not saying it will happen. Just giving you something to look out for. With our AAS use, we use a lot more iron than the average person, and we can be more susceptible.

Again, just keep an eye on those biomarkers.

Subscribed for the ride. Good luck!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2021)

Raise the deca to Atleast 400 from day 1


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 8, 2021)

thanks with doing the double red they wont even let me back til january anyway ... guess tomorrow ill add some more deca in the injection


----------



## Send0 (Oct 8, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> thanks with doing the double red they wont even let me back til january anyway ... guess tomorrow ill add some more deca in the injection


Yeah, you may not have any issue. Just one of those things I finally figured out in my own blood work, And it was a real head scratcher. Thought I'd pass it along just so you can pay attention to those markers when you do mid cycle blood work.

Good luck man. I'll be following along.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 8, 2021)

I use Drol Towards end of cycle cause after 4 weeks I start getting lethargic


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 8, 2021)

I checked those levels on recent bloodwork and all was good .. Always learn new stuff here


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 8, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Raise the deca to Atleast 400 from day 1


 Yeah I’m running 400 test 300 deca and I wouldn’t even know it honestly. I’m a month in. I got mine from the pharmacy.


----------



## Spear (Oct 8, 2021)

Sounding real strong! Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 9, 2021)

So i had 4 slices of cinnamon bread stacked on top of each other with peanut butter spread on each layer then went to the gym today to do shoulders. 

for the past few months been pretty stuck with 100lb dbs for shoulder press, mostly because the set up and kicking them up burns alot of energy, 100s were still challenging like about an 8 out of 10 even last week i almost struggled but i was very tired, did do 105s for a few sets a few months ago but was at my limit with those.

started with db shoudler press
100 x 12 - this felt way easier than usually, id give it a 3-4 out of 10
100 x 12
105 x 12 - this felt pretty good too started getting ideas of going for 110s
110 x 12 - was very happy to get these up, felt easier than 100s felt last week
110 x 12 - went for it again, gym was very hot but still pushed thru

115 is the most i ever did in my life with these and it was sloppy, im pretty sure i could have done those today, ill try next week. 

all super set with upright rows - 90lb bar ... i just use whatevers available for this.

tried something new today
trap bar dl 315 x 5 for 5 sets this felt like nothing but after locking out the 5th rep, ill do 12 reps of shrugs, this killed my hands more than anything.

lateral side raise machine - 120 x 12 x 5sets

shoulder press machine
130 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 12
170 x 12 
160 x 12

front raise 40lb bar x 12 x 5

then i do a tricep circuit
close grip bench 185 x 12 x 5 ... these are light but only thing that still makes shoulder feel funny
db kickback 35 lb x 12 x 5
rope pulldown 90 x 12 x 5

weighed 180 today.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 10, 2021)

Bench today

185 x 12
275 x 12 
315 x 5 .. Think spotter messed me up a bit kept hitting rack with bar coule prob have got 7 or 8
295 x 10 drop to 185 x 15
275 x 12 drop to 185 x 15


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 15, 2021)

Shoulder pressed 115s today .. They went right up was very surpirsed did 12 reps

Incline bench 255 for 12 other day
Trap bar dl 480 for 5 other day going for 500 next week for 5.

 Feel great on this stuff deca makes all pain go away ... Just about at my goals tbol/anadrol combo will really push me over ... Lets see what happens.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 19, 2021)

Today was a great day, finally did what i wanted to do.

trap bar dl
370 x 5 (felt very easy)
*500 x 5* - not too bad felt about some as 480 last week or even slightly easier, doing this was my goal for the end of the year and its done now, didnt even start orals yet... maybe shoot for 550 x 5 for end of year. 
470 x 5 - funny this actually felt harder from getting tired
460 x 5 x 2 - i find if i just get the reps up faster and not hesitate it goes better.

day before benched 315 for 7 ... could have prob got 9 or 10 but people came by to watch and stare at me so kinda messed me up.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

pretty fkin strong brother


----------



## TomJ (Oct 19, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> day before benched 315 for 7 ... could have prob got 9 or 10 but people came by to watch and stare at me so kinda messed me up.



Cranking them out, good shit.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> pretty fkin strong brother


thanks theres always someone lifting more on youtube vids, gotta keep trying. 6plates is max that will fit on trap bar thats 590 would be amazing to do that for 5 maybe anadrol/tbol can make it happen.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 20, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> View attachment 14346
> 
> 
> Shoulder pressed 115s today .. They went right up was very surpirsed did 12 reps
> ...


Thats not deca fixing your joints in 3 or so weeks, if anything it's water retention or youre just getting fatter.

I don't know what experience you have with steroids but real quick, deca takes a LONG time to get going. I'm running same cycle as you with slightly higher dosages (and cypionate vs enanthate) and I'm at week mmm probably week 7 or 8 and I'm only just now running strong. Meaning up until now I couldn't tell I was on cycle 100% but when everything builds its night and day.

So basically you haven't even started your cycle yet. This is what, week 3 for you? Give it another month and report back.

Your diet will make or break your cycle.

Your training is very strange but at least you are consistent.

You do not need anadrol and your test and deca dosages are fine. If you bump the deca to 400 test goes to 800 or 1g. Test is doing most of the work (unless you aromatise the shjt out of it, and your body fat is pretty high, which is bad) deca is the ancillary. If you decide you want more kick up the test first then deca if anything.

Before you take more of anything eat more and better food and get more sleep. The drugs you are running are perfectly fine. You don't need more drugs. Anadrol will throw you out of whack. It will feel great the first week and once the water weight builds you will feel like shit. You won't eat and will hate how you look and I believe it will fuck off all your hard work. Anadrol is best when you've done enough gear that you already know what's going to happen and it's all part of the plan. You are still green, anadrol would be a bad idea. Run the test deca for as long as you need to achieve whatever you want . Getting bigger requires more and more food, it becomes a job. And it never stops, whatever bodyweight you reach getting bigger requires more food, the drugs aren't going to do it for you.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 20, 2021)

Had a shoulder problem i couldnt get rid of soon after starting deca its just about gone so thought that may have helped.

If i try anadrol and dont like it or how i feel ill just stop taking it. Dont know til you try.

Dont understand how training is strange... Getting stronger every week and bigger too... Dont think im missing anything just replacing squats with hack squats for now thats it other than that everything else is getting done.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

I was on droL when I got 405 bench. Just don't hurt yourself


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 20, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> I was on droL when I got 405 bench. Just don't hurt yourself


Thanks .. Do you mean by doing too heavy weight? I always go up in weight very slowly like 5 or 10lbs per week when i feel ready.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

That's 


supreme666leader said:


> Thanks .. Do you mean by doing too heavy weight? I always go up in weight very slowly like 5 or 10lbs per week when i feel ready.


exactly what I did even though there were weeks when I knew I could have increased More


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 20, 2021)

Good ... Yea theres no rush


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 6, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Had a shoulder problem i couldnt get rid of soon after starting deca its just about gone so thought that may have helped.
> 
> If i try anadrol and dont like it or how i feel ill just stop taking it. Dont know til you try.
> 
> Dont understand how training is strange... Getting stronger every week and bigger too... Dont think im missing anything just replacing squats with hack squats for now thats it other than that everything else is getting done.


You train like "I want-a big bench press!" So you go to the gym and you bench press. Again and again. And again. 

You also want- big trap bar deadlift! So you go to the gym and that's what you do. 

You are sorely missing ancillary work. The way you train you are most likely developing major strength imbalances which usually are hidden (steroids mask pain and are tremendous anti inflammatories) until you injure something or suddenly get tendonitis etc. 

You seem pretty young, I'm trying to get your attention hoping you will save yourself Grief and pain in the future. Injuries tend to be catastrophic (look how pec tears affect pro bodybuilders, Yates and his biceps) and you will never be 100% after. In fact, once chronic pain sets in you usually have to deal with it for the rest of your life. 

Or you can be wiser when you are still young and be ahead of the game. 

What you are doing is what you like doing, everybody likes doing certain things but you have to also do the little stuff to keep your body in sync. 

Anadrol would be a poor choice because given your EQ (Like IQ) I see the following- you will love the strength and feeling of power you get from it and who knows, maybe nothing bad will happen. Maybe you will injure yourself. Seems controversial for you. I also am confident you don't need it. You also do not need to be adding 5-10lbs on the bar every week (your words) you will make great gains just adding reps from week to week let alone a few pounds let alone 10 pounds. 

I don't think you can see my advice coming as anything but a personal attack which it's not. But I can say I tried.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 6, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Thanks .. Do you mean by doing too heavy weight? I always go up in weight very slowly like 5 or 10lbs per week when i feel ready.


Very slowly going up in weight is probably less than 10lbs a week and if you were on anadrol and felt you could add 20 or even 30 I would bet my life you would do it and justify your bad decision after the fact.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 7, 2021)

I do plenty of other things , just post the main stuff dont think anyone cares if i added weight to some machine.

this week i was able to do

flat bench - 315 x 12 / 295 x 12 for 2 sets / 285 x 12 drop to 225 for 10
today i think ill see if i can get 325 for 12 and do other sets with 315

trap bar dl - 410 x 5 / 520 x 3/ 480 x 5/ 460 x 5 x 2

incline bench - 275 x 10 could have forced another one or two but didnt want to get stuck.

db shoulder press - 105s felt like nothing for first set so went for 115s for 4 other sets, first two were easy 3rd i was starting to get tired and 4th i barely got done for 12 reps , prob should have dropped weight.

started anadrol last week, feel pretty good and strength is slowy going up but it has only been a week so not sure how much of that is from anadrol yet, but no bad sides so ill keep taking it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I do plenty of other things , just post the main stuff dont think anyone cares if i added weight to some machine.
> 
> this week i was able to do
> 
> ...


Why would you assume people would only care about your top lifts? That is silly. The majority myself included want to know as much as possible because if something is not right or if you run into some problem and need help we want to be able to do that.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 24, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> This is a new cycle i came up with im planning on around 24 weeks, i have everything i need like caber, p5p, ais, serms in case something were to go wrong. Trying to bulk and gain weight but not eating complete junk either, so far with the change in diet i went from 164 to 175 and since starting this cycle last week im up to 178 but that could be from eating alot too.
> 
> test e - 600mg per week
> deca - 300mg per week, if this goes well may try 400
> ...


damn why didnt i find this sooner im doing 24 weeks 750test e 500deca 50anadrol starting thursday


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

Also to OP anadrol may not kick much the first week oral steroids usually need 2 weeks to exhibit gene expression. You should start seeing water weight gain and more aggression very soon. If you are taking AIs or your diet is too low calorie you will be disappointed. Hence it's usually reserved for more experienced users. Give it time but near end of week 2 you should be pretty much floored by what you see happening or there's something wrong.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 24, 2021)

This is going to be quick because i just woke up, about 2-3 weeks i tried anadrol with milk thistle/nac/tudca and after 8-9 days really didnt like how things were going, piss was getting way darker and one day i just started feeling very lazy and didnt really feel like eating suddenly so i decided to drop it. I know 8 days isnt much but i didnt see much difference in that short amount of time other than looking slightly more pumped. Going to stay away from the hard stuff like anadrol/superdrol and i was running 50mg per day of anadrol. Started feeling great a day or two after dropping anadrol and strength is still going up, may just raise dosages slightly on test/deca because of not taking an oral.

-------
other day did flat bench
225 x 12 / 330 x 10/ 320 x 11/295 x 12/ 305 x 11 superset with chest flies with 60s
chest press machine it maxes at 260 and i did 5 sets of 12 with that
dumbell curls with 45s - not heavy just a decent weight
plate loaded preacher curls - i go light with these did 2 plates and a 25
cable flies - 70 or 80 5 sets of 12 superset individual cable curls.

shoulder day

db shoulder press
110 x 12 easy / 120 x 12/ 120 x 12 / 120 x 12 not great should have dropped weight here but got it done/ 110 x 12 superset with lateral raise machine set at 120

shrugs on smith machine
315 x 12 5 sets ... not bad just dont really like how this machine feels may go back to trap bar
superset with upright rows 90 or 100lbs

shoulder press machine - its similar to db press but set up a bit different and i believe it helps
130 x 12 / 200 x 12 this was the max / 180 x 12 /180 x 12 / 170 x 12
superset with front raises 40lb bar

----
started going lighter with trap bar deadlift because going so heavy was making me get tired of doing it but 410 feels light and easy now, 460 for 5 didnt feel bad either. pretty sure my 5 rep max went up a bit wonder if i could get 550 for 5? may have to try soon.

today im going to try 295 x 10 hopefully on incline bench.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

Impressive strength, with the anadrol its supposed to make you feel like shit and kill your appetite. The darker urine is nothing out-of the ordinary. It's considered an advanced compound for exactly the reasons you don't like it haha. Ain't that a bitch? You can't get something for nothing if you want the gains and strength you have to suffer somehow. Since you already have been on it I say stay the course see it through unless you cannot force yourself to eat.

On that note what we usually do is drink our food anyway egg whites and chopped oats. Get a coffee grinder and grind 3 or 4 packets of quaker instant oats the flavored kind and mix with half a carton of liquid egg whites (pasteurized) and drink away. You can easily drink 3 or 4 of these a day each being 50g protein about 100g carbs each.

Now the lethargy on anadrol is weird, it will make you lazy as fuck but if you force yourself to the gym suddenly yiu will have energy for days. Which is great, until you leave the gym and you'll be back to sluggish again.

It's the same for everyone trust me. Bodybuilding js a mental sport, you've heard that before, now you are getting a taste of it.

If you stay on the drol keep your reps a bit higher on the heavy sets to be on the safe side. I think you'll be OK regardless. Mkst bodybuilding injuries happen precontest anyway.

Anadrols unique ability isn't even stupid strength it's the faster recovery that you get. You Train a muscle to death and its ready to go again in half the time.

You should up your test and deca as well, shoot for the 2/1 ratio test/deca and give it time. Months not weeks to see real steroid like gains. They're coming.

Drink more water and enjoy the experience. Dont stress too much over liver toxicity 50mgs of anadrol is no biggie. Assuming you aren't an alcoholic or something.

Careful with burnout, mental burnout. If you aren't getting fired up to go lift you might try a couple weeks with lighter weights and less intensity. To give your CNS a break.

Also it might be a good time to reevaluate yourself and lay out goals. Goals lifting and goals of size and such. If you don't have any goals you aren't going to get very far. If you have some I may have missed them but just to reiterate they are very important.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks maybe im being a pussy with anadrol but ive really become more concerned with playing safe and im pretty much where i want to be with strength so i think ill just up the test deca maybe try something a bit milder like dbol.

Oh and forgot to mention b4 ... Anadrol also made nipples feel pretty weird and caused a weird lump on ball sack but that all cleared up.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

I think dbol is garbage personally but some people like it.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 24, 2021)

Yea tried it b4 didnt do much but wasnt sure if fake or not ... I have plenty now so maybe ill try again.

Sorry so blurry but took this last night


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 8, 2022)

raised deca a bit to like 550mg per week. feel fine maybe a bit of acne on body nothing crazy, this shit doesnt affect my dick like i feared thank god but i still take cialis to keep the party going all weekend.

some new lifts ive done going to keep this quick and simple every thing else has been pretty much the same but able to max out most machines now with ease such as chest flies and chest press machine, dip machine too.

trap bar deadlift: got lazy with these and was just doing 4 plates (410lbs) for 5 sets for about a month but got curious to go heavier went for 550 the other day and it wasnt too bad but chest got very sore so dropped it after one rep, prob could have got 3-4. if that worked out was going to max out the bar at 590lb but maybe another time. other sets i did after chest soreness went away was 500lb for 2 easy sets for 5, reps with no rest or hesistation i was very happy about that.

flat bench: got 335 for 11 the other day that was cool

incline bench: 295 for 8-9, 275 for two sets of 12 no spotter, 265 was just easy for 12

db shoulder press: one of my favs. finally did the heaviest dbs there, know ill hear shit for this but no warm up just went right for the 125s today, i know i can handle it but wouldnt recommend others to not warm up. did 2 sets of 12 went for a 3rd but i messed up kicking them up went for it again but it wasnt happening today so it was a failure. 125 is a world of difference from 120s. so skipped that set and did two sets of 12 with 115s which were pretty effortless, 110s are a joke so not bothering with those now.

feel im pretty bulky now but love the strength, im at like 184 or 185 now in another month or two may add winstrol into this for the final month but not sure, really dont know if i want to take risks with orals since im already getting great results without them.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 8, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> raised deca a bit to like 550mg per week. feel fine maybe a bit of acne on body nothing crazy, this shit doesnt affect my dick like i feared thank god but i still take cialis to keep the party going all weekend.
> 
> some new lifts ive done going to keep this quick and simple every thing else has been pretty much the same but able to max out most machines now with ease such as chest flies and chest press machine, dip machine too.
> 
> ...



Awesome work dude! Damn you are strong for your weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 8, 2022)

Mind2muscle said:


> Awesome work dude! Damn you are strong for your weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks i guess so, im always hard on myself and want to do more, like i was upset not getting 12 on incline with 295, not too mad about shoulder press know if you dont kick them up perfect its usually not going to happen. thanks.

forgot to add in other post but i also like doing db rows too, do them in the middle of back day with heaviest they have which are 125s using straps and its very easy, got sick of duct taping plates to the dbs.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't know how I missed your weight at the start of your log, or in the most recent update.

I'm curious, how tall are you?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 8, 2022)

5'6 wish there were steroids to get taller but i can work on everything else. i may have forgot to add height and weight in first post sorry.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 8, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> 5'6 wish there were steroids to get taller but i can work on everything else. i may have forgot to add height and weight in first post sorry.



It’s all good man. We all gotta work with what we got. I’m 5’10” and my strength has always been sub par compared to many. I wish my limbs weren’t so long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 11, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> 5'6 wish there were steroids to get taller but i can work on everything else. i may have forgot to add height and weight in first post sorry.


You are way strong for your height. Keep going. When you get around to dropping bodyfat what you see js going to shock you. In a good way. Good luck keep updating.


----------



## Methyl mike (Jan 11, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> thanks i guess so, im always hard on myself and want to do more, like i was upset not getting 12 on incline with 295, not too mad about shoulder press know if you dont kick them up perfect its usually not going to happen. thanks.
> 
> forgot to add in other post but i also like doing db rows too, do them in the middle of back day with heaviest they have which are 125s using straps and its very easy, got sick of duct taping plates to the dbs.


When doing db rows I learned over time the value they add is in upper midback/trap thick ess so when you do em starting from a light warmup concentrate on your upper inner back for the contraction. Almost like you are doing one arm shrugs kind of if that makes sense. By shrugs I'm just emphasizing the muscles involved IE traps but not the part that shrugs upward the part that pulls backward. I'm confusing myself here. 

Just do them and go heavy. Fuck.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 11, 2022)

Went for 600 trap bar dl yesterday but was real tired so barely moved it but was nervous to use full power. Maybe in a few weeks. 

500x5 for 2 sets was easy tho.


----------



## FinalOpus (Feb 8, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> I do plenty of other things , just post the main stuff dont think anyone cares if i added weight to some machine.
> 
> this week i was able to do
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s nuts man . Also know what you mean about posting numbers on machines. Tbh I think numbers of weights isn’t all that important in general for bodybuilding. Since you can use leverage to make the same exercise easier or harder without changing the weight. Like on bench press you can make it twice as hard without even changing the weight just by slowing it down and focusing on the chest. It’s a bodybuilding forum here but I feel like we are also talking powerlifting a lot.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Been almost a month I am curious have you stayed on or not and what has your progress been up till now?


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 9, 2022)

Hey nothing much has changed. Maybe a bit stronger cycle will be done by end of march. Prob gonna run oral winstrol at 25mg starting march and maybe bump to 50mg if that goes well. Then time to cut a bit.


----------



## Trump (Feb 9, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Hey nothing much has changed. Maybe a bit stronger cycle will be done by end of march. Prob gonna run oral winstrol at 25mg starting march and maybe bump to 50mg if that goes well. Then time to cut a bit.


You don’t get many people running winstrol on here be interesting to see a log of that


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 9, 2022)

Tried anavar last yr and that was cool win may be a bit stronger


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Tried anavar last yr and that was cool win may be a bit stronger


Anavar and now winstrol eh...I get the feeling you would be happier where I'm at. Up test just double the fuck out of everything and fucks sake get more anadrol and become more than what you are.


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 9, 2022)

Really didnt like how anadrol made me feel


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 9, 2022)

Trump said:


> You don’t get many people running winstrol on here be interesting to see a log of that


Winny is my favorite oral. Love it
Running it at 60mg on non training days
80 on training days

Zero sides. Ran it twice now


----------



## Trump (Feb 9, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Winny is my favorite oral. Love it
> Running it at 60mg on non training days
> 80 on training days
> 
> Zero sides. Ran it twice now


Don’t think I have ever heard anyone say that, except swellin gemmeli


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 9, 2022)

Trump said:


> Don’t think I have ever heard anyone say that, except swellin gemmeli


I like Winstrol a lot. It’s one of the few I could run for prolonged periods without lethargy or digestive issues. I won’t run it anymore though because it makes me feel brittle and arthritic. 
Now my favorite oral is anavar. I fucking love anavar since winny is out.


----------



## CJ (Feb 9, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Winny is my favorite oral. Love it
> Running it at 60mg on non training days
> 80 on training days
> 
> Zero sides. Ran it twice now


Love it too. Tried it for the first time last year at 50 mg/ed, paired with a little Test and Tren, no added issues.

Running it again this summer


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 9, 2022)

Trump said:


> Don’t think I have ever heard anyone say that, except swellin gemmeli


John Meadows said it was his favorite too. If I could Tolerate Anadrol, it would be my favorite. I can only handle it for about 10 days. I just lose my appetite. I’m on a cut right now, I might as well try it again


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 9, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> John Meadows said it was his favorite too. If I could Tolerate Anadrol, it would be my favorite. I can only handle it for about 10 days. I just lose my appetite. I’m on a cut right now, I might as well try it again


I’m usually good with anadrol about10-14 days before I get lethargic and painful bloating


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 12, 2022)

Hit 120lb db shoulder presses for 5 sets of 12 yesterday.

Finally got 295 for 12 on incline bench.almost got stuck on last rep but got it up. Dont really like using spotters anymore.


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally did 600 on trap bar Deadlift. Not too bad came up without hesitation but heavy for sure.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 17, 2022)

guess this will be my last post here.
added in winstrol like 3 weeks ago. started at 25mg and for the last 9 days ive been at 37.5mg and think tomorrow ill go up to 50mg til i run out of tudca which will prob be in 9-10 days.

Def feel more aggressive like id actually get into a fight or attack someone now so i make sure to keep extra distance from guys if im in a bad mood. Feel a boost in strength for sure, im not really adding weight to my lifts because im happy with what im doing but its just definitely easier. So far no real sides to mention, im taking 1200mg nac milk thistle twice per day and 500mg of tudca.

The best part of all, nothing has ever got my dick as hard as this stuff ever, for this reason alone i wish i could always keep taking it, after about 5-6 days i started noticing it with or without cialis, like its absolutely rock steel hard like couldnt get any harder, getting so hard like this wakes me up a few times per night too, also want sex more and want to do naughtier stuff too.

this stuff is great and will always run it when i can.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> guess this will be my last post here.
> added in winstrol like 3 weeks ago. started at 25mg and for the last 9 days ive been at 37.5mg and think tomorrow ill go up to 50mg til i run out of tudca which will prob be in 9-10 days.
> 
> Def feel more aggressive like id actually get into a fight or attack someone now so i make sure to keep extra distance from guys if im in a bad mood. Feel a boost in strength for sure, im not really adding weight to my lifts because im happy with what im doing but its just definitely easier. So far no real sides to mention, im taking 1200mg nac milk thistle twice per day and 500mg of tudca.
> ...


I don't alerted when you update this thread not sure why but you are a strong mofo what was your final conclusion regarding the cycle? What compounds were the best and if you run another what would you change? Overall how much did you improve your lifts/stats etc? 

I feel like a jerk for giving you a hard time a while back. Hope you don't leave the forum but I know already that most do....


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like Winstrol a lot. It’s one of the few I could run for prolonged periods without lethargy or digestive issues. I won’t run it anymore though because it makes me feel brittle and arthritic.
> Now my favorite oral is anavar. I fucking love anavar since winny is out.


Anavar is for women.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Anavar is for women.


Anavar is amazing. Increases strength for me better than anadrol. No lethargy or anything negative. Builds as much tissue as drol or dbol but guys think it doesn’t because it won’t give you 15-20lbs of water. I also recomp with while keeping cals the same. I can also eat more on it and not gain as much fat.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Anavar is amazing. Increases strength for me better than anadrol. No lethargy or anything negative. Builds as much tissue as drol or dbol but guys think it doesn’t because it won’t give you 15-20lbs of water. I also recomp with while keeping cals the same. I can also eat more on it and not gain as much fat.


What the fuck anavar were you taking dude? I was running 100mgs from bbb at meso, allegedly Jano tested, and it didnt do a fucking thing. It seemed to be working at first, but I'm pretty sure it didn't end up doing much at least for me. 

@BigBaldBeardGuy  whats the deal with bbb what are the chances the anavar I got from him was bunk? I tell you one thing I'm using test deca from a new UGL and man, the results are totally different. I really didn't get too too much from bbbs gear, definitely never saw results like I am now. I realize my diet and lifting are better and more consistent now and maybe that accounts for the difference. Is it possible I took 100mgs of legit anavar every day for over a month and saw shit results because my diet or training werent what they could have been?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> What the fuck anavar were you taking dude? I was running 100mgs from bbb at meso, allegedly Jano tested, and it didnt do a fucking thing. It seemed to be working at first, but I'm pretty sure it didn't end up doing much at least for me.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy  whats the deal with bbb what are the chances the anavar I got from him was bunk? I tell you one thing I'm using test deca from a new UGL and man, the results are totally different. I really didn't get too too much from bbbs gear, definitely never saw results like I am now. I realize my diet and lifting are better and more consistent now and maybe that accounts for the difference. Is it possible I took 100mgs of legit anavar every day for over a month and saw shit results because my diet or training werent what they could have been?



Anavar is fucking awesome man

I think its @Perrin Aybara who just throws a little bit of Var in and makes some excellent strength increases, while already being at an Intl Elite total
(obviously before the injuries brother)

For me, I see excellent results as well
Wish I could still run orals


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Anavar is fucking awesome man
> 
> I think its @Perrin Aybara who just throws a little bit of Var in and makes some excellent strength increases, while already being at an Intl Elite total
> (obviously before the injuries brother)
> ...


Jeez wtf now I feel like I want to try var from someone else and see how I react. If I find out that pos ripped me off ban or no ban I will burn his thread to the ground.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Jeez wtf now I feel like I want to try var from someone else and see how I react. If I find out that pos ripped me off ban or no ban I will burn his thread to the ground.



I'll also just add
@Human_Backhoe has thrown some stupid lbs on the scale with Var

Var does decent strength for me, decent vascularity and a really nice visual look, full..dry and just athletic I guess?

I dont really gsin much on it
But i suppose that would be down to nutrition, because at the end of the day, AAS are all pretty fucking similar 

Wheras with stuff like Adrol i just fucking explode


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 29, 2022)

Lemon is correct.  Var is my absolute favorite compound by far. Using var as a finisher has never let me down.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

Damnit you guys. Well thanks for the feedback, universally anavar is amazing that makes me feel like a slap dummy but I'll get to the bottom of it. I always do. 

It was probably my fault.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Damnit you guys. Well thanks for the feedback, universally anavar is amazing that makes me feel like a slap dummy but I'll get to the bottom of it. I always do.
> 
> It was probably my fault.


Tbf. You might just not respond to it. I have a good friend who gets absolutely nothing from sdrol besides digestion issues


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Tbf. You might just not respond to it. I have a good friend who gets absolutely nothing from sdrol besides digestion issues


Im with you, it's my shitty body not responding. I was way off, I feel much better now.

You saved the day, thank you.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Anavar is fucking awesome man
> 
> I think its @Perrin Aybara who just throws a little bit of Var in and makes some excellent strength increases, while already being at an Intl Elite total
> (obviously before the injuries brother)
> ...



Yeah, Var never disappoints for me. That last local push pull meet I was just running 150mg of test a week with 20mg a day of Anavar. 425lbs bench and 675lbs deadlift. Wish it wasn't so hard on lipids or I'd run it year round.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry dont really visit here as much. I tried anavar last year other than a tiny strength boost and making my arms look more pumped it didnt do anything crazy. Also felt very very tired toward 3rd and 4th week way more than normal.

This cycle did exactly what i wanted. Got way bigger and gained alot of strength and toward the end winstrol is amazing added strength look a bit better keep in mind im still on a bulking diet. Dont really feel any sides just very aggressive and dont care about much but thats not a bad thing. Been on 50mg for over a week and gonna run til the end of this week then the party is over.

Ill def run this same cycle again when i want or need to bulk alot maybe with higher dosages on the injects and maybe run winstrol at 50 for the whole last month.  

Gonna cruise for about 4 months and next cycle im gonna try test/primo/tren 250mg per week/maybe dbol toward the end and see what happens feel it will make me look better for the summer and hopefully add strength. Ill prob keep diet about the same but that may be a shorter cycle depending on how i feel like 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

Will be sad to see you go, but we understand. Glad you are walking away having achieved what you wanted, feeling like a winner I'm sure. Thats what this forum is for end of the day.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 31, 2022)

Noo i mean the cycle has to end been pushing 6 months but ill be here mostly to read and do research.

Just got 305 for 12 on incline last 2 reps were tough but not too bad . no spotter

And not the best pic but from past week.


----------

